

South Africa: Don't touch tiger by the tail - ejanus
http://www.satajanus.com/entries/general/south-africa-don-t-touch-tiger-by-the-tail

======
ejanus
Blacks in South Africa are on the wrong path, and someone out there should
tell them the bitter truth.

